# orange with gold pearl



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

got a customer looking for something orange that will flip gold figured id see if anyone had something like this or can get me a pic or tell me a good way to get something like this paint job


i was planning on doing a nice orange base with a bunch of gold pearl or gold ice pearl over it


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've seen dark green with candy gold over top and it turned bright lime green with gold where the sun hit it.. looked badass. I wanna see orange with some gold candy for sure.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## bellicose (Oct 19, 2009)

Ford Europe, Electric Orange, code EO.

Based with a coarse metallic, it's very nice bright orange with real gold pearl flip.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bellicose_@Oct 4 2010, 12:10 AM~18728879
> *Ford Europe, Electric Orange, code EO.
> 
> Based with a coarse metallic, it's very nice bright orange with real gold pearl flip.
> ...



so is that a candy or is it just a basecoat color? not sure by how you explained it because you said based it with a coarse metallic so its making me thing its a candy orange over a silver????

i think he wants it the 2010 camaro snyergy green with some flakes over it now... but ill definitely keep that color in mind because its exactly what he wanted


----------



## bellicose (Oct 19, 2009)

Silver ground coat (Ford uses a grey but i wanted it to pop) then colour (it's just a basecoat) then clear.



























Hope that makes sense lol.


----------



## bellicose (Oct 19, 2009)

If he's looking at Synergy green then check out the green i painted my ute (pickup) It's an Australian Holden color, any paint supplier in the states would be able to find it for you.

It's a really clean green with a kick ass gold pearl flip. I put down a Kawasaki green ground coat first.

It's called Atomic mica, General Motors Holden code 609R


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ok so that orange is pretty much just like a transparent ass color so the ground coat is just to make it pop, got ya


and if i use the 2010 camaro green im actually using the gfs paint code for the synergy green i can get it for 500$ a gallon un reduced, i believe the price was over 600$ at the store but i have a business account with them so they hook it up shits got like 5 bottles of pearl in it!!!! 180 or so grams of green and like 60 grams of gold pearl


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

woddup bellicose, come over and say hi in the AUS RIDAZ topic in Regional Lowriders section..


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Oct 4 2010, 02:15 PM~18732742
> *so is that a candy or is it just a basecoat color? not sure by how you explained it because you said based it with a coarse metallic so its making me thing its a candy orange over a silver????
> 
> i think he wants it the 2010 camaro snyergy green with some flakes over it now... but ill definitely keep that color in mind because its exactly what he wanted
> *


would this color look good with a lil flake in it?


----------

